# Helen makes Beautiful Jewellery. I have a Indi in a necklace and bracelet. Photo's .



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone!! A few weeks ago Helen Heletia put a thread in to say that she makes and sells Jewellery she was making budgie jewellery.. I asked her to make me a necklace and bracelet i paid for the necklace and bracelet.. Helen makes really beautiful Jewellery. Now i have a necklace and bracelet with a photo of indi in both.. I am very happy with them and i love it. Thank you Helen for making me the jewellery they are very beautiful..Helen came up with this wonderful idea she is very clever and talented person.. Way to go Helen..

Me with my new Jewellery that Helen made.






Indi checking out the jewellery .


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice! Looks like Indi likes it, too.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jellyblue said:


> Very nice! Looks like Indi likes it, too.


Thank you Susan. Yes Indi likes it to but the necklace is a bit long for Indi to wear..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ill get a better photo of Indi with my Indi jewellery tomorrow.


----------



## Nevan (Feb 28, 2014)

They look wonderful!


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Very beautiful! Indi is like "Look! I'm famous!!"


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

KidBudgie said:


> They look wonderful!


Thank you


BudgieSweet said:


> Very beautiful! Indi is like "Look! I'm famous!!"


Thank you.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jellyblue said:


> Very nice! Looks like Indi likes it, too.


Thank you.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

They are really nice. Very well done.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> They are really nice. Very well done.


Thank you Kate. Glad you liked them.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Helen*

Hi Lyn, Helen has done a nice job and who could not like That handsome boys
picture. Blessings, Jo Ann

PS Apollo says Hi to Indi and he is jealous.!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jo Ann said:


> Hi Lyn, Helen has done a nice job and who could not like That handsome boys
> picture. Blessings, Jo Ann
> 
> PS Apollo says Hi to Indi and he is jealous.!!


Thank you JoAnn I'm sure if you ask Helen she would make one for you to.


----------



## Heletia (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm glad you like them Lyn.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Heletia said:


> I'm glad you like them Lyn.


Yes Helen I like them very much thank you. I was in our local supermarket this morning and this girl I no really liked it and she said where did I get it from she wants one done of her dog I am giving her your Facebook page so she can get in contact with you she is a lovely girl.. I'll give her your face book page today..


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

WOW you chose the perfect picture of Indi to have made into those pieces Lyn. Helen did a great job and I think Indi approves by the looks :budgie:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> WOW you chose the perfect picture of Indi to have made into those pieces Lyn. Helen did a great job and I think Indi approves by the looks :budgie:


Yes Indigo approves of the necklace and bracelet the only thing is that Indi is to small to wear them the necklace will fall off him. Glad that you liked them..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone. My mum has taken a liking to my necklace she has warn it out tonight she went to a dance function.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I have been wearing them and everyone has been commenting on them and they really like them..My mother ware it to the dance the other night she likes them to..


----------

